# Inexpensive close contact saddles



## Huntergirl21 (Apr 8, 2015)

I am looking to buy an inexpensive close contact saddle. It is going to be my wedding gift so I want it to be a good saddle, but I can't afford a lot right now. I do not know a lot about saddle brands, so was looking for some opinions. I would like to keep it under $1000. I know you get what you pay for with saddles and a lot of people recommend buying used saddles, but I have never owned my own saddle and that is what he wants to get me. I have looked at HDR, kincade, EquiRoyal, and collegiate. Any helpful opinions?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Inexpensive, saddle and horses are words seldom do we see used in the same thought pattern...:lol:

OK... first off... _ Congratulations on your soon-to-be marriage!!_

So, now do you want synthetic or leather? Regular tree or wide tree or interchangeable tree?
All can make a difference in what is available.

Your list of names is pretty good...
I would be hesitant about the Kincade saddle simply as you don't spend $300 for a new leather saddle and have quality...just doesn't happen.
Spending toward the top end of that budget though puts you into a nice choice of "starter" saddles of good quality tree, leather and workmanship/craftsmanship and a warranty behind the product.
You can also add in the Dover Saddlery line of saddles,_ *Circuit*_ is the stores brand and stood behind by Dover with a warranty. I've seen them in the store and they look nice...

You can also look for a "used" saddle as in a saddle that went out for trial and was sent back...nothing wrong with it but now "used" will save you many hundreds of dollars.
Don't not consider a gently used saddle, one that is truly been used that was thoroughly checked out for tree integrity and safety along with the overall condition of the saddle... you could end up with a saddle you could never financially touch if you find "the saddle"....

Before you buy any saddle, make sure you know what you want and are comfortable riding in, that gives you good support and helps you in your riding; not be uncomfortable to ride in or put you in a bad position. Every saddle is different slightly from another...
Also know what you are using the saddle for... close contact is pretty versatile...but once you get into actually looking there are many different types of seat depths, flaps, saddle tree twists...many things come into a good saddle fit for horse and then rider abilities.

Happy shopping..
:wink:
_jmo..._


----------



## Thoroughbredlover33 (Mar 19, 2014)

Congratulations on your engagement. Now on to saddles... If you're looking for leather, I absolutely recommend an HDR if you want a new saddle. My HDR is wonderfully comfortable, and I get compliments about it everywhere I go. Circuit has some pretty nice saddles too. I've heard more bad reviews about Circuit saddles than I have HDR, but I wouldn't count them out. I've ridden in a few and enjoyed them. If you're looking at a used saddle, then you could probably get a used saddle from a high end brand for your price range, or just ever so slightly above that range. Good used ones are Collegiate, Bates, Devoucoux, CWD, Albion and Antares. There's others I can't think of right now. Don't be afraid of a used saddle with scratches or rub marks. As long as it's functional and comfortable for both you and your horse, then go for it. Looks are only a bonus in my opinion. I'd stay far away from Kincade and EquiRoyal. I've had good experiences with Tekna, Wintec, and Thorowgood too. It all comes down to personal preference and how the saddle fits the two of you. Good luck!


----------



## Tack Collector (Nov 10, 2009)

Depending on what breed of horse:

Thornhill
Ovation (made by Ruiz Diaz who used to make the older Collegiate saddles)
Ashland (made in England)
Whitman / Campbell / Coventry (all made or imported by Whitman Saddle Co of Kalamazoo, MI. Now defunct.)
B. T. Crump

I recommend buying used. The cost is lower and you can get a better saddle for your money that way.


----------

